

Popular Twitter extension for Chrome generates $1.5M in adware revenue - frankacter
http://levels.io/chrome-extensions-adware/

======
diziet
Extension clearly states that it serves ads to pay for itself, though: _This
extension displays some optional ads. If you do not wish to support us, you
are welcome to disable ads in the settings._

